# album that are gems of there own dont miss this: Rennaissance am Rheim singer pur



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

woaw i just received this from record store in cd format beautiful and mezmerizing music of franco-flemish and german (i guess) composer by the mighty Singer Pur from Germany, these guys will blown you away, top notch presentation ,booklet , recording and ensemble,very very great(neologism apply here).

Buy this awesome cd or dowwnload it whatever you wont be disapointed, trust me, i did not heard it yet completly but from the first 20 minutes this is rad lady & gentelmen.

:tiphat:


----------

